# plowing, bow hunting, Xmas Party.....



## lukynskywyrd (Oct 8, 2010)

thats my Saturday activites in that order with 3"-5" in the forecast.


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

lukynskywyrd;1135348 said:


> thats my Saturday activites in that order with 3"-5" in the forecast.


Seems a little early for a x-mas party.


----------



## lukynskywyrd (Oct 8, 2010)

*GF's company party....*

only date she could get her employees together before Xmas.....I cant come in camo either.


----------

